# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Soa

## fons

Ik heb 6 maanden geleden serieus onveilig contact gehad. 1,5 maand later heb ik opeens onzettend veel jeuk beginnen te krijgen op mijn buik en armen. Ik kon haast de huid open krabben. Ook kreeg ik veel last van mijn keel, zeer branderig en geen eetlust. Ik begon me toen zeer veel zorgen te maken dat ik een bepaalde soa zou opgelopen hebben en ben mij na 3,5 maand laten gaan testen. Uit het bloedonderzoek en keel uitstrijkje is niets gevonden. Ondertussen heeft de vrouw ook al dezelfde klachten als mij gehad. Een 2 tot 4,5 week ontzettend veel jeuk en huiduitslag op de buik. Ik ben nu 6 maanden verder maar het branderig gevoel in de keel blijft nog steeds terugkomen, dit heel vaak de dag nadat ik sex gehad heb, de jeuk is weg. Heeft iemand enig idee wat de reden hiervan kan zijn? De testen die ik heb laten doen waren HIV/hepatitis/syfilis/goneroe/Chlamydia, allemaal negatief. Heeft iemand enig idee wat dit is? Ik denk dat ik toch die keer iets opgelopen heb en dat in mijn keel is geraakt door te beffen.

----------

